# Best settings for mh365 cutter for cutting rhinestone templates?



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi All,

I have a new cutter and I'm ready to cut some rhinestone templates. I have the mh365 cutter from us cutter and will be cutting on Hartco 425 material. I need to know the right settings to use. I am also wondering if it's supposed to be this difficult to get the vinyl under those little roller thingy's?


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Check to see if your pinch rollers, (the roller thingys) adjust. Hartco 425 is thicker that vinyl and they may need to be adjusted for thicker materal. Check your manual or call customer support.


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

Just made my first template after much trial and error. I think I read somewhere that it's possible to make a complete circle plus a little more around to make weeding easier?


----------

